# Trolling with leadline



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Trolling with lead-core line seems to be a productive way to target deeper fish with lures in Lake Eucumbene and Lake Jindabyne. Leadline is colour coded every 10 metres, so you know how much line you've got out. I bought some yesterday - I know that I can only use it on an overhead reel, but I have a few questions for the pros.........

Approximately how deep does 1 colour (10 metres) of leadline take the lure down? And do I add to that depth the depth that the lure would usually run? Eg/ assuming I'm running 1 colour of leadline, and assuming that will get the lure down 2m - if I'm trolling a lure that normally dives to 2m anyway, does that mean that the lure will actually be swimming at 4m?

How much mono line should I run between the end of the leadline and the lure?

What knots should I use to join the leadline to the mono?

Thanks in advance


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Gday mate, Leadcore lines will drop your lure by about 1metre every 10metres of line you have out, so trolling with 30m of line with a 2m diving lure will take your lure to about 5m in depth.

I just use a uni to uni joiner knot to attach leader.

Cheers mate


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Craig, that's just what I wanted 

Do you just run a standard (about a rod length) mono leader from the leadline to the lure?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yep, about a rod length is ideal i reckon.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I bought some 12lb leadcore recently and haven't used it yet, but it looks to be promising stuff. This article was helpful -

http://www.fishvictoria.com/leadcore/index.php

You don't necessarily need a baitcaster either. I'm buying another Alvey 455 Blackfish. It's a reel that has a tensioning drag and a ratchet so it's suitable for trolling and at $45 it won't break the bank to have a dedicated reel for the job.

I've only used my Alvey's for a short time out of the yak, but I love them.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Big thanks for posting the link to that article Varp, some great information there, particularly on depth per colour and leader length. :wink:

I actually had considered an Alvey as a dedicated leadcore reel - but having not used the stuff yet will try it on a baitcaster first to see if I think it's worth my while. I am running my leadline on a fairly small baitcaster reel, so small in fact that with backing, leadcore and leader the 18lb leadcore was filling the spool way too much - so I went back to the tackle shop and bought the 12 pound, which is much better but the spool is still damn full.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah leadcore takes a lot of fight out of the fish that's forsure, Ken is right about the downrigger.

You dont need anything very flash as reel for trout trolling, there is a some bargain ABU 5500's and 6500's on ebay to be had.

A quick look at Campells site and anything like this would do, should hold backing and leadcore fine & the drag will be plenty good enough for trout.

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=3275


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your input Al, I should probably look at getting a bargain reel for the job - there are some tempting options on ebay that's for sure. 

I have no doubt that a downrigger would be a better option for getting lures deeper, it would certainly be more precise as the depth achievable with leadline is dependant on trolling speed, leader length, etc. I'm just trying to get extra depth 'on the cheap'  I have also considerd making up a poverty version downrigger - a 2kg diving weight with release clip screwed on, on a cord handline with loops tied every metre to attach to a clip on my grab line  

I've heard that trolling the 5-6m depth in about 8-10m of water is a productive tactic for Jindabyne - 3 colours of leadline out = 3.6m + 2m diving lure = 5.6m :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow, cheers Gatesy it seems like my poverty downrigger is not such a  idea after all. 



Gatesy said:


> having 30+ metres of line out can sometimes be a pain...................although it will make the fight last longer (more line to wind in  )


I reckon most times when flatlining lures I'd have at least 30m out - I cast as far as I can, then get underway paddling, then flip the bail and let some more line out.


----------

